# NOTD- February 1st, 2011



## moriesnailart (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello everyone!!

Today I'm wearing China Glaze C-C-Courage nail polish from the Wizard of OHH AHHs collections. It's a really deep, dark purple, like grape soda with Silver Glitter on it.

I added the mesh design with Konad plate M57  and Sally Hansen White Out.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Diava (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous colour hon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the wizard of ooh ahz polishes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the fishnet stamp looks ace!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

today I've got on this beauty:

GOSH Purple Heart













*sigh* I'm a sucker for duochrome!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## magosienne (Feb 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *moriesnailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!!
> 
> ...


I love it, it's pretty !


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Feb 1, 2011)

Sally Hansen: Commander In Chic + China Glaze: Matte Magic + Konad M57
So this is probably my favorite nail color ever. I wear it... a lot. I also love it so much that I feel I can do anything to it and I'll still like it which is why I do a lot of my nail art experimentation with it. So the series of photos below will go through the steps I did on this manicure. A plain 2 coater of Commander in Chic, then a coat of Matte Magic, then I did a leopard print konad with Sally Hansen Hard as Nails top coat. It's a pretty cool effect and I think I'll end up playing around with the matte and shiny mix more.
Commander in Chic is a purple gray that's pretty fantastic. Formula rocks as much as the rest of the complete salon manicure line. The Matte Magic was great to work with. Fast drying and pretty solid matte effect. I may do an update on this post in a day or so to see how it keeps the matte effect.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice nails, ladies!


----------



## jess!:) (Feb 2, 2011)

lovelovelovde


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 2, 2011)

Soo pretty, all of them!  I want to try Konads so badly, but I never really order things only as I only carry cash haha.  I need to get one of those prepaid visa cards so I can do it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 4, 2011)

Theyre all pretty.


----------

